# Would I loose too much back pressure?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

My Goat is stock with a K&N drop in and a resinator delete.
If I cut my mufflers off and put on straight pipes; would I loose to much back pressure?

If so I guess I can look into some Loudmouth 2's.


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> My Goat is stock with a K&N drop in and a resinator delete.
> If I cut my mufflers off and put on straight pipes; would I loose to much back pressure?
> 
> If so I guess I can look into some Loudmouth 2's.


There are a lot of Goats running straight pipes so you should be good. It will be pretty darned loud though. :cool


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a 05 M6. I originally install a Magnaflow cat-back system. The sound was a little tame still so I replaced the mufflers with a set of magnflow resonators. It sounds great now!!  I don't feel a diff in power and I have not raced for time so I can'tay if I have lost anything but if I have it is not much. I am sure my new headers and cam will make up for that.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Im going with the old but goody Original 40 Series Flowmasters split at the rear tires.... I have the performance mod in my blood line....I dont know how many times I have said "Im not doing nothing to this one". It is a disease!!!!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I put straight pipes through the stock mufflers after i cut them open aqnd emptied them out. The car is alot louder and i didnt feel any noticable loss in power. I have a full K&N cai and just those straight pipes and put down 353 on a dynojet.


----------

